# Доступ к сети

## vlakar

Устанавливал Gentoo по настольной книге все прошло ОК но одна проблема появилась

при загрузке с CD  настраиваю сеть все ОК есть выход в инет

а при загрузке с системы диска пишет

Starting eth0

 Brinding etho                     [ok]

  192.168.1.3                 

 Adding routes

  default gw 192.168.1.1      [ok]

захожу в систему

при команде ping  192.168.1.3 (тоже в все ОК)

PING 192.168.1.3 (192.168.1.3) 56(84) bytes of data

64 bytes from 192.168.1.3: icm_reg=1 ttl=64 time=0.050 ms

а при  ping  192.168.1.1 (не видит шлюз)

PING 192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1) 56(84) bytes of data

from 192.168.1.1: icm_reg=1 Destination Host Unreachable

так же не видит и другие адреса в сетке

может косяк в диске

ставил месяц назад на другую машину с диска

install-x86-minimal-20101012 косяков не было

а это диск install-x86-minimal-20101116

и еще в файле /etc/resolv.conf прописываю DNS сервера (к примеру)

nameserver 219.40.170.60

nameserver 219.40.170.60

а после перезагрузки системы там

# Generated by net-scripts for interface lo

doman tux

подскажите где я накосячил

в gentoo  новичек  :Very Happy: 

----------

## FlaTHunTeR

открываем хэндбук, читаем про настройку сети.

----------

